# rekeying different branded locks



## jamesm113 (Jul 23, 2009)

is it possible to make 3 different brands of locks have the same key?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

anything's possible, but i don't think it can be done easily DIY.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jamesm113 said:


> is it possible to make 3 different brands of locks have the same key?


No, it's not. The slots in the keys are different from maker to maker.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a good locksmith/machinist could do it... sorry to disagree Ron.
but of course, there's really no reason to since it's much cheaper/easier to just replace the locks with 3 of the same make/model.

DM


----------



## lockman (Dec 22, 2008)

Depends on what brand the locks are. Kwikset, Weiser, BHP, Design House, etc can all be keyed the same. Schlage and Baldwin both have a Schlage keyway, therefore they can be keyed the same. Several brands such as some Schlage, Cal-Royal, etc have removable cylinders which can be replaced with a cylinder to match your locks. Basically, if your key will slide into the keyhole, it can be keyed to that key.


----------

